# bonding unable to set up options

## Cr0t

These are the options, which I have setup, however gentoo doesn't load them. Any ideas?

```
15:54:49^root@bigboy:~ > cat /etc/modules.d/bond 

alias bond0 bonding

options bond0 mode=4 lacp_rate=1 miimon=100

15:54:55^root@bigboy:~ > cat /proc/net/bonding/bond0 

Ethernet Channel Bonding Driver: v3.5.0 (November 4, 2008)

Bonding Mode: load balancing (round-robin)

MII Status: up

MII Polling Interval (ms): 100

Up Delay (ms): 0

Down Delay (ms): 0

Slave Interface: eth0

MII Status: up

Link Failure Count: 0

Permanent HW addr: 00:13:20:05:5e:91

Slave Interface: eth1

MII Status: up

Link Failure Count: 0

Permanent HW addr: 00:15:17:19:31:4d
```

----------

## curlinator

Kinda blowin it out my exahaust here, but maybe try changing

alias bond0 bonding 

options' bond0 'mode=4 lacp_rate=1 miimon=100

to (bold)

alias bond0 bonding

options 'bonding' mode=1 miimon=100

----------

## Cr0t

Same thing...

----------

## curlinator

ok, I guess I'll keep going...

You do have a ' net.bond0 ' setup in /etc/init.d and a bond0 described in /etc/conf.d/net right?  And I guess you built bonding into the kernel? else it wouldn't be there??...

----------

## Cr0t

 *curlinator wrote:*   

> ok, I guess I'll keep going...
> 
> You do have a ' net.bond0 ' setup in /etc/init.d and a bond0 described in /etc/conf.d/net right?  And I guess you built bonding into the kernel? else it wouldn't be there??...

 Got it to work.

----------

